# The Lost Boys/Retro Car Club Meet - 5th October (Scotland)



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

Hope to see the TT guys there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Chris
Theirs a few heading to the event should be a good turn out and its quite central for most of us 
see you their mate

Audi Gorebridge
RabTT
Monthefish
77rons
Trev


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice one Trev, will be good to have the TT guys there and have a catch up with you's


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Ecosse said:


> Nice one Trev, will be good to have the TT guys there and have a catch up with you's


 better get the car cleaned cant have you boys showing us TTers up :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi All
As Chris has said he has asked us TTers to one of his meetings at Falkirk, why not pop along and meet these guys &their car's, met them at a performance show last month with Rab & Martin and was made more than welcome,
cheers trev


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Put me down for this one


----------



## 77rons (Sep 9, 2008)

hello.i fancy comin too. new to the tt scene so go easy on my lack of knowledge!


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Chris

This should be a good a event if the last one was anything to go by, I wont be in my TT this time as taken it of the road for the winter at the end of month so will bring along my A4/S4 replica. Should be a good day.
Is there a show and shine by any chance.......
Also have good news for all VAG owners on the day I have struck a deal with AUTOHAUS who are vag performance specialists, these guys are offering great deals on servicing and have paired up with REVO for remapping offering group buys etc, so will enlighten you all on the day what we vag owners can expect from these guys.

Cheers M


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

77rons said:


> hello.i fancy comin too. new to the tt scene so go easy on my lack of knowledge!


Your more than welcome 77ron what area are you coming from 
Could all meet up before Falkirk wheel


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Put me down for this one


Name added mate


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice one guys, will be great to see you's there 

Martin, The Lost Boys weren't the organisers of the Perth show, but we're in talks with the owners of the place to hopefully have our own show there next year.

There won't be a S&S at this, as it's just an informal meet.


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Ecosse said:


> Nice one guys, will be great to see you's there
> 
> Martin, The Lost Boys weren't the organisers of the Perth show, but we're in talks with the owners of the place to hopefully have our own show there next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

Not sure on the turnout TBH, last time we had a meet we had a fair few guys out.

Plus it's a joint meet with RetroCarClub, so there's always a good turnout from the Retro guys, and it brings out all sorts of weird and wonderful stuff 8)


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Sorry you've not all heard from me in a while .. busy at work!

Hoping to be able to get along to this one. Trev/Martin, I'll be in touch about travel details soon. Martin, popped around to see the guys at Autohaus recently .. very enthusiastic lads, so let's hope that this is the start of a beautiful relationship! :lol: For everyones information, Autohaus is based at the Pentland Ind Est (old Bilston Glen Colliery site), near Loanhead. Hope they can make Falkirk.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Ecosse said:


> Not sure on the turnout TBH, last time we had a meet we had a fair few guys out.
> 
> Plus it's a joint meet with RetroCarClub, so there's always a good turnout from the Retro guys, and it brings out all sorts of weird and wonderful stuff 8)


Hi Chris

This sounds great .. it's always nice to mix it up a little with 'like-mindeds'


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sorry you've not all heard from me in a while .. busy at work!
> 
> Its been great, when are you back at work :lol:


----------



## 77rons (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm over at loch lomond so not too far. wifes goin to glasgow for a spa weekend so its blokey time (me and my 7yr old son). tryin to teach him the 'internal combustion engine' is the best form of entertainment!! i'm sure you'll back me up! :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

77rons said:


> i'm over at loch lomond so not too far. wifes goin to glasgow for a spa weekend so its blokey time (me and my 7yr old son). tryin to teach him the 'internal combustion engine' is the best form of entertainment!! i'm sure you'll back me up! :lol:


What! You've waited until he was 7 to tell him about that!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Too far for me to travel.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Too far for me to travel.


 :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

saint said:


> Too far for me to travel.


You could cycle quicker than Trev could drive there!! 

Quite sure the retro guys wouldn't mind you turning up in lycra!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Too far for me to travel.
> ...


 :lol: cheeky sod

your the one to talk about lycra did you not turn up in yours when Monthefish was at the seat meeting :lol: :wink:

whats happening for this meeting are we just meeting at the Falkirk wheel or meeting some place else first ?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

falkirk is quite central for everyone by the looks of it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> falkirk is quite central for everyone by the looks of it


ok Davey will give you a bell when I leave


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

damn i just noticed this meet and too late as usual :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

nice meet and just look at the weather:










Really loving trevs new wheels:










Always nice to meet up with you...look forward to the next one.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Weather was great - so yup... I went on my bike


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

would never trust myself with those wheels they are kirb magnets :lol: 
was good to see you, and what a good day it was here's some pic's





































Davey's new motor :wink:


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

Good to see the TT guys out yesterday, thanks for making the trip along










































The rest of the pics are available on the TLB Forum:
http://www.thelost-boys.co.uk/forum/vie ... php?t=1436


----------



## 77rons (Sep 9, 2008)

blundered. [smiley=bigcry.gif] got there about half three and missed everything! 3 crackin capri's though!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

77rons said:


> blundered. [smiley=bigcry.gif] got there about half three and missed everything! 3 crackin capri's though!


 :lol: their's alway's the next meeting, will p/m our phone numbers just incase you sleep in again :wink:


----------

